# Oh No!



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

The string on my v-tec just broke and my bow just exploded in my hand, the easton full metal jacket ended up in three pieces on the floor. Now I have nothing to play with until it gets fixed.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, at least you were not hurt! You could come borrow a recurve


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

> the easton full metal jacket ended up in three pieces on the floor.


Considering the rest of it, your lucky all the pieces ended up on the floor and not sticking out of your wrist.

Sorry to hear of the crash, but glad you came through unscathed.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

One of my worst fears! Glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Man that is a scary thought and glad you came out unharmed!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Glad your alright. I fear that everytime I pull the bow out.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

wow glad you got out with out a sratch. Thats one of those things i try not to think of kinda like getting my mask knocked off by a fish when 100ft plus


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Bummer. Hope you get it fixed or a new one soon.


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Just quick follow up, I took the bow into the archery hospital, it will remain in ICU until this afternoon, its' expected to make a full recovery and return home tonight. It will take a few practice sessions to get it back into shooting form.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Jonboat, I shoot the FMJ's and had no idea they could do that. Did the alluminum shaft fly apart too or just the carbon? The string on my alpha-max is two years old, may be time to go get a new one!


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Clint, the FMJ was in three pieces, it was like you just took a twig and snapped it in two. It happened once before when the arrow fell off the rest and got between the rest and the riser, I have a ripcord drop-away, and now I check everytime I draw back. All said, it was my fault, the string was over two years old, I knew better and should have had it changed out sooner.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Jonboat said:


> Clint, the FMJ was in three pieces, it was like you just took a twig and snapped it in two. It happened once before when the arrow fell off the rest and got between the rest and the riser, I have a ripcord drop-away, and now I check everytime I draw back. All said, it was my fault, the string was over two years old, I knew better and should have had it changed out sooner.


Thanks, sounds like it's time to get a new string.


----------

